# Nero 9 vs Roxio Creator 2009



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

I'm looking for a comprehensive burning package (to be used with Windows XP Home SP3) to burn CDs and DVDs, to do some audio editing and video file downloads. I was almost on the verge of buying Nero 9, but then I read some pretty devastating reviews, so I had a look at Roxio Creator 2009. Now I'm a bit confused. I'd be most grateful if anyone with some experience of either - or both - could please comment on which they think is the better buy. I realise that Roxio is more expensive, but that doesn't have to be a determining factor.

Many thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Never tried Nero .. My HP's come with Roxio (Sonic) - which are the lower cost versions.
I don't think you need any fancy (expensive) DVD software for editing Audio or Video ..
I do this editing with the freeware Windows Movie Maker or Audacity.
Then the simpler Roxio is all I need for making CDs or DVDs


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have an older version of Nero, it's been all I've ever needed for CD/DVD burning. I also don't think they're the best choice for actually editing and creating video.


----------

